# 327 federal magnum



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

does anybody have any info on how the 327 is selling?
or is this going the way of the 45GAP


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

Ruger seems to have enough confidence in it that they have added versions of the GP100 and NMBH to the SP101.


----------

